# Race videos from this past weekend!!!



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

We raced this past weekend and had a GREAT time, my wife, Mrs. Rubberdown raced my 850 for the 1st time and took 2nd in the ladies open class, she won a mac book air laptop for her efforts. My 850 didnt fair as well in the mens open class but my 500 took 2nd in the 500 and under open class, I won a Lincoln Mig Welder and auto darkening welding bucket... Anyways, just wanted to share a couple of the videos since there is a strong RDC presence at this event


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Awesome prizes Cap'n!! That 500 of yours is BY FAR my favorite Polaris.....that thing gets it done everytime. Way to handle the beast Melissa. RDC FTW!!


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

#1 Polaris and can ams!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Those were some awesome prizes!!!!! Nice vids :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Great Races! I wish I could've seen that in person. Nice vid, enjoy your new welding machine!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i will say you people up north know how to get it done and look like you got alot of more normal dedicated people....pits are def different up there thats for sure awesome vids and what song is that in the 2nd vid


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

hey thanks for posting rubberdown's, I just signed up to the site, kind of new but it looks awesome!!! and I think to answer your question lilbigtonka its a band called Savenone- song called My goodbyes you can check them out at www.myspace.com/savenoneband..


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Awesome vids looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Litmmpro said:


> hey thanks for posting rubberdown's, I just signed up to the site, kind of new but it looks awesome!!! and I think to answer your question lilbigtonka its a band called Savenone- song called My goodbyes you can check them out at www.myspace.com/savenoneband..


Welcome to the forum! I actually just shared some of your videos last week:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=12793


----------

